# More controlled Suggestions, non recording timer



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

I've got a couple of sggestions I've been thinking about for years. First one is simple, a non recording timer that just switches to a channel without recording the program.
Second, user defined "Wasted Space." There are a lot of shows, mostly sitcoms, that I would like to have available in case I want to watch them, but I don't really want them taking up room, like Suggestions. For instance, a second Season Pass list with these shows that will record if nothing else is recording, and there's room. They'd also be the first to be deleted if room was needed. This would really make Tivo stand out from other DVRs in my eyes. Of course, using DirecTivos, I'll probably never see it unless there's a hack. However, if I even make the switch to HD, there may just be some Series 3s (Or maybe Series 4 by that time) in my future.


----------



## paradave (Apr 29, 2005)

I agree, there should be a "timer" that will change the channels for you. On my cable box, there is a "reminder" feature that I can use, but I have to go to a totally different remote to do it. It would be nice to do it in tivo.... I missed that from the beginning. As far as the "wasted space"option, isnt there some option that you can pick in season pass, or whatever, to only record if nothing else is recording, and only if there is room, and to delete it if room is needed? 

D


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

About the only way to really do it now is to have all your important "regular" season passes at the top of the conflict list, and set to "Keep until I delete" with the "wasted space" season passes at the bottom and set to "Space Needed." This wouldn't really be a problem if you only had a couple of season passes, but I average about 20-25 per receiver-a lot of "regular" stuff wouldn't get recorded.


----------



## paradave (Apr 29, 2005)

I hear ya. The season pass is the most used function on my tivo... changed the way I watch tv all together. I love my tivo, there is another thread about building a pc for recording, and I could believe me, I have all the parts laying around. I am a network admin. but I just love the way tivo is simple, updates itself, and I don't have to worry about it. There is something to be said about *set it and forget it*

D


----------



## filburt1 (Apr 23, 2005)

kturcotte said:


> For instance, a second Season Pass list with these shows that will record if nothing else is recording, and there's room. They'd also be the first to be deleted if room was needed.


You can do half of that now: make an autorecording wish list with a priority below all other season passes. It will follow the regular deletion rules, though.


----------



## PeternJim (Sep 25, 2004)

I would love the ability to just look at the deletion queue, like I can look at the To Do List. Then if anything strikes me as deleting too soon, I can manually change its priority. 

What you are suggesting would be even better -- and really, all it would take is adding a third choice to the season pass along with "space needed" and "keep until I delete", something like "Treat as Suggestion - delete first". 

It was a real pain when we went on vacation, going through the To Do List the night before we left and deleting all the upcoming "fluff" that it is fun to have on the TiVo and changing all the individual recordings that we DID want to longer than the 2 day default, so I didn't come home to find all my "must watch" shows deleted in favor of HGTV or Food Channel stuff.

TiVo already has the three tier delete strategy. Just let me manually set a Season Pass to be treated like Suggestions, and not record if the TiVo is full, and delete them first if necessary.


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

PeternJim said:


> I would love the ability to just look at the deletion queue, like I can look at the To Do List. Then if anything strikes me as deleting too soon, I can manually change its priority.
> 
> What you are suggesting would be even better -- and really, all it would take is adding a third choice to the season pass along with "space needed" and "keep until I delete", something like "Treat as Suggestion - delete first".
> 
> ...


That would work even better than my idea. Much easier and better way to implement it.
Does Tivo really listen to suggestions here?


----------



## Jrr6415sun (Mar 31, 2006)

PeternJim said:


> adding a third choice to the season pass along with "space needed" and "keep until I delete", something like "Treat as Suggestion - delete first".


I would really want this and it seems like this is one heck of an easy solution.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

PeternJim said:


> I would love the ability to just look at the deletion queue, like I can look at the To Do List. Then if anything strikes me as deleting too soon, I can manually change its priority.


TiVo used to have this as a undocumented feature. Sort by Expiration date. But it got removed when they added sorting and grouping as official features.

I didn't use it much for its intended purpose, but I have been "abusing" it on my DTiVo to rearrange my Now Playing List.

Basically, taking the shows I'm watching now and pushing their Keep Until Date out a week or so so they are all grouped together in the list. 
Which is important to me because I tend to flip back and forth between partially watched episodes of some shows; including syndicated reruns I'm catching up on that are months old. Having them all together means I don't have to page down several pages of Now Playing to find the episode of Alias I'm watching that was recorded back in december.


----------



## imike (Apr 9, 2006)

I see


----------



## Gospel (May 22, 2005)

I also like this idea. It would be nice to have a third delete option for season passes and wish lists that treats the programs as auto-record suggestions and get deleted first.

Thanks,
Steven


----------

